# Xanax



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

I read that Xanax helps many people. But, I have to drive to work( most of the time with a bad belly ), and I solder electronics. Will I be able to do these things while on Xanax ???? I can't be feeling " drunk ", or I might have a driving accident or burn myself with the soldering iron.Please,







can somebody help me ?


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

Why are you taking the Xanax, and what dosage?Luilu


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

Luilu, thanks for replying to me. I'm not taking Xanax, yet. I'm thinking about asking for it. It helps some people, and maybe it will help me ?? I'm full of anxiety, and real depressed over this IBS-D, thing. Even today, I was suposed to be at work at 8 am, and didn't get there until 12:45 pm !!!!! I had such bad D ! I took 2 Imodium.I have a Dr. apt. July 11th. S.G.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

xanax is not a good choice.tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

I consider Xanax to be an emergency anxiety medicine...not a daily maintenance med. Buspar might be a good thing to try for a few weeks....


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

Thankyou trbell, and 4willieC----S.G.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

I've been on Xanax for years. I started at .25 mg 4 times a day. Now just once a day. It made me extremely tired for the first couple of days. After that I got used to it. My Dr. originally gave Xanax to me so I could try an SSRI anti-depressant. You see, the SSRIs can cause panic attacks in some people (especially people like me that are prone to panic attacks), so he wanted me on Xanax first. The SSRI was given for fibromyalgia (another disorder related to IBS and anxiety) and it helped the pain of fibro.I don't know why so many people are afraid of Xanax. It is a great drug. It helped me get through many tough situations. AZ


----------



## Blueroses (Dec 23, 2001)

I've also been taking Xanax for more than a year and it has helped the anxiety part of the IBS-D so much that my "anticipatory" tummy upsets are much, much less. I've been able to take a long plane trip, and though I had some anxiety, I made it. I'm also able to enjoy life more and I'm not as depressed. I'm taking only .25 mg, once a day. I think that's the lowest dosage you can take for any effect. I also try to exercise and still must watch what I eat, of course. It's not a cure, but right now I feel like I have a bit of my life back. This drug can be addictive, however, so you must be honest with yourself and your doctor and be very careful. I take little "one day" holidays from the drug once a week or so, when I'm not planning anything too stressful, and that helps me feel more in control. I want to be able to take it for awhile longer, so I'm willing to monitor myself. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello everyone...I am new to this website, however I have found it very helpful in the short time that I have been a member. I have had IBS-D for about 8 years now. I have been able to keep it under control until just recently. I have been having a lot of anxiety every morning before I leave for work or school and anytime I go somewhere like out to dinner to something. It is very frustrating. I am looking into getting on some anxiety meds and am going to the doctor today. Does anyone have any reccomendations? I don't know if it matters but I am only 21 and am a very small, petite person. I am also in the process of using Mike's CDs but am only on the 6th day. I hope they help. Any advice would be very helpful. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Leslie Plotkin (Aug 5, 2003)

hey, ummmm, i have been taking xanex for years as needed for emergency attacks. i am not able to drive on it at all. too looopy. i know it can become addictive very easily, so just be carefull. have you tried an anti-anxiety med. like remeron? doesn't make you sleepy, and also has the lovely side effect of helping the ibs.


----------

